# Breeding Just Once



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

How does everyone feel when people breed two rats just once and they have homes lined up? 

I was curious because its pretty common for people to do that. They think because its just one time and they have homes lined up that it doesn't really matter. I honestly can't think of anything to say in reply when people do that.

So I was wondering, where do you stand on the matter?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it'll be the usual response. Unless they are trained, professional breeders that have been mentored for a few years and are using rats whose genetics are pretty well known, they shouldn't breed.

The most important argument in this case is of course the danger to the mother as well as the unknown results that you would get.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They are still introducing more rats into a saturated environment and are running the risk of health problems or complications with the delivery and the loss of their own pet.

Even if they are breeding this one breeding under the guidance of an experienced breeder with two pedigreed, certifiably genetically healthy rats, I still think it's a waste. To produce one litter and discontinue all breeding doesn't serve any purpose. Good breeders breed to better the pet rats as a species. Breeding a pair just once is done to have cute babies to play with rather than have the folks they know want pet rats go to a rescue or a reputable breeder.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, I never even realized all of that, lol!  It's so true though.

Of course they can always play the "They are my rats, don't tell me what I should or shouldn't do!" card.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I am 100% against it. 

If you have homes lined up, then you have people wantin rats. Well then why not shoiw them a rat rescue instead.

You have two "healthy" rats. Chances are they are from a pet store. And even if it was 5 generations away, its still pet store rat.
Ok, so its breeder rat. You still dont know the genetics of it. Did you get both from a different breeder? If not, may be inbreeding them.

You obviously have an intact male and female. What about the risk of an opps litter. Then it'd be more than one.

Majority of the time, You dont want to go to a vet and dont even have one lined up. Or it's too expensive so you'll wait out a risk of a problem, ussually waitin til its too late. 

Why breed more when so many rats are out their needing a home. Whats the thrill in breeding. Watchin lil ones grow? Its not worth it.

And the "you" wasnt directly towards anyone. just didnt know how else to say all that


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't like to breed any of my pets, not even once. I love baby animals as much as the next animal lover but I'd rather adopt a needy young animal than breed my own pets. In fact all of our pets are male - dogs, cats, rodents and reptiles. I haven't had a female animal in over 15 years. Most of that is actually by chance too, all the cats are rescues and the dog (who is almost 12 years old, got him when he was 5 weeks) was the runt of his litter and abandoned by his owner... who was my dads friend.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

I'm also very against 'breeding just once'. Rat breeding should be a long-term committment and is never to be taken lightly. There are literally hundreds of things to know before even attempting to breed a litter. I recommend to anyone who just wants to raise a litter to develop a good relationship with an established and experienced breeder and become a 'baby-raiser'. The breeder makes all the choices and the person who raises the litter gets to socialize and spoil the babies then gives them back to the breeder to get adopted out. If you have a good working relationship with a breeder, this is definitely an option. Just a thought.


----------

